# Newbie-feeding advice



## rasheika (Apr 27, 2017)

Can I get some  feeding advice? 
Backstory-
We have 2 young Nigerian Dwarf goats, they are 16 weeks old. I know that there are a lot of variables that go into play, but when we got them they were being fed a certain amount of grain for breakfast and dinner. We continue to feed them what they were getting from the breeder because we didn't want to have any problems with their diets. He also suggested that we give them a handfull of alfalfa each day. They are not really out in pasture grazing. They are in a large enclosure with lots of leaves and some shrubbery etc. to eat but not necessarily grasses. I just don't want them to get too chubby for their own good. Ideally we would like to get them out into pasture, but we are finishing up the fencing in that area. Advice?


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 27, 2017)

You should have hay (and water of course) available to them 24/7, make sure they have access to goat minerals (granulated is much better than "block"). Are they male/female/wethers? I can't remember if you posted that before... Sounds like what you're feeding them is fine...  Do you have some pics you can share? 

@OneFineAcre @Goat Whisperer @Fullhousefarm


----------



## rasheika (Apr 27, 2017)

Great!! Thank you so much-
When you say Hay, do you mean alfalfa?
I do have the granulated minerals. Just leave it out there in a dish??
 Sorry about all of the silly questions, I'm just a nervous new goat owner, and I'm always worried about bloat .


----------



## rasheika (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## rasheika (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## rasheika (Apr 27, 2017)

I put some photos so you can get an idea of their environment- we take them for a walk on our property once a day to get some new scenery and nibbles.


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 27, 2017)

There is alfafa hay (and cubes), but I was talking just general hay... coastal/bermuda/many other names... Typically folks selling hay will tell you that "it's just goats" so they don't need high quality. I disagree... I buy "horse quality" hay (that has been stored inside out of the weather). Down here hay farmers leave the big round bales just sitting out in the fields. That's fine for cows, who will pick through for what they want, but once mold starts, it can kill your goats. A round bale for your two little goats would last you months! A 65 pound square bale would last you a month or more. You can typically buy square bales at your local animal feed store, TSC, or maybe at any nearby horse facility. A bale of 2nd or 3rd cut (later cuts have less stems/weeds) alfalfa is going to cost more than a bale of coastal hay, which will cost more than a bale of "grass" hay... You can also find folks selling hay on Craigs list. Many times you can get it cheap if you pick it up in the field. But honestly, they're typically not selling to the single bale buyer...


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 27, 2017)

If you are giving feed and just a handful of alfalfa, then I would give them some grass hay free choice (i.e. all they want to eat)

Coastal Bermuda is a type of grass hay.

Where are you located?

This will indicate what your likely choices of grass hay will be.

Are you goats does?


----------



## nuni (May 2, 2017)

Beautiful goats! Where do they sleep?


----------



## Latestarter (May 2, 2017)

Greetings and welcome to BYH @nuni from NE Texas. glad you joined us! Please browse around and make yourself right at home!


----------



## rasheika (May 9, 2017)

thanks everyone!! we live in central texas.  the goats have a little shelter for nighttime that is not shown.  thanks for the advice! I will get some hay for them.  should I lay off the alfalfa then?  they are does.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jul 16, 2017)

I feed mine alfalfa hay year round, so if that is what you are using, you should be fine.


----------

